# presumida



## Gamela

Hola:
El otro día, hablando con una chica estadounidense bromeé con ella diciéndole que era presumida. No conocía la palabra y le intenté explicar el significado. Me dijo que se decía "vain", añadiendo : _but this is not a compliment!_

Yo al momento intenté explicarle que en español no es nada malo ni insultante, más bien como un guiño a quien se lo dices:

_¡Pero qué presumida/presumidilla eres!_ (por ejemplo)

Creo que hay diferencias culturales que hacen que lo que en español sea casi un pequeño cumplido,en inglés sea  un reproche (similar a vanidosa, arrogante)

¿Alguien me puede decir un buen modo de traducir presumida tal como lo entendemos en español?

Gracias


----------



## Zokie

Pues sí que me gustaría oír la opinión de los nativos. Yo creo que algo como _stylish_ podría acercarse, aunque "presumida" habla más de la intención que de los resultados...


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Quizá se pueda decir "coquettish" (coqueta) aunque no es lo mismo... a ver si alguien nos lo aclara.

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

Podría ser confident, o self-confident...

También existe el verbo presume, no sé si se puede derivar el sustantivo ... 
Me alegro de volver a verte, Mei. Welcome back!


----------



## Mei

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Podría ser confident, o self-confident...
> 
> También existe el verbo presume, no sé si se puede derivar el sustantivo ... presumed???
> 
> Me alegro de volver a verte, Mei. Welcome back!



 jeje gracias, la vuelta de las vacaciones no ha sido tan dura como pensaba. Ahora toca esperar las del año que viene, 

Mei


----------



## Bilma

*Presumida* has a negative meaning in Mexico.


----------



## natasha2000

Bueno, yo he oído que alguien puede presumir de sus hijos, o de su casa, o de sus padres... Lo que al fin y al cabo, no tiene porque ser algo malo de entrada...

En mi idioma, existen dos palabras para lo mismo, pero una tiene significado muy negativo, y otra tiene significado muy positivo.. y en inglés los dos se pueden traducir como proud. 
Hombre... Y orgullosa? No sería mas o menos lo mismo? Entonces se podría decir proud?


----------



## Gamela

No sabía que presumida tenía una connotación negativa en México...

Por otro lado, tanto self-confident  o proud significan "tener una buena autoestima" y "estar orgulloso de uno".
Por el contrario, presumida es la persona que cuida mucho su aspecto y le gusta lucir bien, para lo que hace muchos esfuerzos en acicalarse, etc.
No creo que sea lo mismo, pero estoy encantada de oir vuestras opiniones ;-))


----------



## Mei

Bueno, todos los sinonimos que nos da WR tienen connotación negativa excepto "coqueto" aunque esta no se ajuste muy bien.



> *presumido*
> 
> 
> creído, fatuo, petulante, engreído, hinchado, presuntuoso, vanidoso, jactancioso, coqueto
> Antónimos: modesto, sencillo




Saludos

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

Gamela said:
			
		

> No sabía que presumida tenía una connotación negativa en México...
> 
> Por otro lado, tanto self-confident o proud significan "tener una buena autoestima" y "estar orgulloso de uno".
> Por el contrario, presumida es la persona que cuida mucho su aspecto y le gusta lucir bien, para lo que hace muchos esfuerzos en acicalarse, etc.
> No creo que sea lo mismo, pero estoy encantada de oir vuestras opiniones ;-))


 
OK... Gracias por aclararmelo. Yo de verdad pensaba que se puede aplicar también a la persona en sí y no solo a su aspecto. Entonces... Pija sería algo perecido a presumida? Si es así, pija en inglés se dice *posh*.


----------



## Gamela

Caray con las sutilezas del idioma!!!!!!!!
Pija se parece un poco a lo que busco, aunque pija siempre implica alguien con cierta posición social o con ganas de aparentar.
Una persona presumida no tiene porqué ser afectada........


----------



## Mei

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> OK... Gracias por aclararmelo. Yo de verdad pensaba que se puede aplicar también a la persona en sí y no solo a su aspecto. Entonces... Pija sería algo perecido a presumida? Si es así, pija en inglés se dice *posh*.



No necesariamente. Se puede ser presumido sin ser pijo. Aquí ser presumido no es necesariamente malo, sencillamente esa persona cuida su aspecto.

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

Mei said:
			
		

> No necesariamente. Se puede ser presumido sin ser pijo. Aquí ser presumido no es necesariamente malo, sencillamente esa persona cuida su aspecto.
> 
> Mei


 


> Caray con las sutilezas del idioma!!!!!!!!
> Pija se parece un poco a lo que busco, aunque pija siempre implica alguien con cierta posición social o con ganas de aparentar.
> Una persona presumida no tiene porqué ser afectada........


 
jejej... Ya lo sé...
Pero, como ya hemos concluido que presumida en español no tiene la conotación negativa pero en inglés sí, y que es la cuestión de diferencias culturales, ahora estamos buscando algo que pueda ser lo más similar al significado de presumida. A veces, precisamente por diferencias culturales, no existe una traducción perfecta...

Además, creo que en inglés, posh no necesariamente tiene la conotación negativa. Ahora una pregunta. Pijo en español.... ¿Siempre se entiende como algo negativo? A veces he leído la gente utilizarlo en situaciones en las cuales por lo menos a mí no me parecía que la utilizaban de una manera despectiva. No sé si habéis leído "Prozac, dudas etc" (siempre me olvido el título exacto de este libro ) de Lucía Etxebarria, pero en algún momento, la misma protagonista, Cristina lo dice para si misma. Que es una pija, diciendo que es la chica que le gusta la marcha, vestir bien y pasarlo bien. Pero de ningún modo es una persona vacía o superficial.¿Qué decís? ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## JUPITER´S DAUGHTER

It could also be a " too self assured someone", somoeone who likes to show off 

Regards.


----------



## natasha2000

JUPITER´S DAUGHTER said:
			
		

> It could also be a " too self assured someone", somoeone who likes to show off
> 
> Regards.


 
Estas segura que se dice así? A mi me parece que te equivocas...


----------



## Bilma

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> jejej... Ya lo sé...
> Pero, como ya hemos concluido que *presumida en español no tiene la conotación negativa pero en inglés sí*, y que es la cuestión de diferencias culturales, ahora estamos buscando algo que pueda ser lo más similar al significado de presumida. A veces, precisamente por diferencias culturales, no existe una traducción perfecta...
> 
> Además, creo que en inglés, posh no necesariamente tiene la conotación negativa. Ahora una pregunta. Pijo en español.... ¿Siempre se entiende como algo negativo? A veces he leído la gente utilizarlo en situaciones en las cuales por lo menos a mí no me parecía que la utilizaban de una manera despectiva. No sé si habéis leído "Prozac, dudas etc" (siempre me olvido el título exacto de este libro ) de Lucía Etxebarria, pero en algún momento, la misma protagonista, Cristina lo dice para si misma. Que es una pija, diciendo que es la chica que le gusta la marcha, vestir bien y pasarlo bien. Pero de ningún modo es una persona vacía o superficial.¿Qué decís? ¿Qué os parece?


 
I think all these words are pretty negative in Spanish.

*presumido*

creído, fatuo, petulante, engreído, hinchado, presuntuoso, vanidoso, jactancioso,


----------



## Mbarakaja

Bueno, quizás no hay traducción. Mucho depende del tono de voz y las circumstancias, algunas sugerencias:
 
smart
sassy
bold
well-turned out
stylish
loud and proud
full of attitude
bright
having poise
self-assured 
 
Buen fin de semana a todos


----------



## natasha2000

Bilma said:
			
		

> I think all these words are pretty negative in Spanish.
> 
> *presumido*
> 
> creído, fatuo, petulante, engreído, hinchado, presuntuoso, vanidoso, jactancioso,


 
I only repeated what NATIVE speakers said.

I already said that I understand this word more negative than positive connotation.

The thing is that natives say they use this word in positive meaning, and if they were told they are presumida, they wouldn't take it as offence.

Now I am confused....


----------



## salvador_1_99

Bilma said:
			
		

> *Presumida* has a negative meaning in Mexico.


 

Estoy deacuerdo, es como arrogante. Decirlo a una chica no es un cumplido.


----------



## natasha2000

salvador_1_99 said:
			
		

> Estoy deacuerdo, es como arrogante. Decirlo a una chica no es un cumplido.


 
Ya.
Bueno, a ver si los nativos se ponen de acuerdo, y luego buscamos la palabra en inglés.


----------



## FlorenceC140

Conceited, maybe?


----------



## heidita

Pues no sé qué deciros, en Madrid desde luego ser presumida no es ningún insulto, estoy con Gamela.

También depende de cómo se dice.

¡Pepita es una presumida del demonio! (very vain and conceited)

¡Hay que ver qué presumidilla!  (coquettish, stylish, having poise)

No lo compararía con pijo, ya que eso normalmente se usa despectivamente hablando.

*Jupiter,* habrás querido decir
to be self assured


----------



## salvador_1_99

FlorenceC140 said:
			
		

> Conceited, maybe?


 
Se ha convertido en un tema cultural y por la cercanía con México la chica de USA no lo tomo de buena forma, o como lo hubiera tomado una chica de España. Así que estoy deacuerdo con Florence.


----------



## andym

Gamela

Maybe it reflects cultural differences; saying someone is proud of themselves or cares about how they look can be easily taken by an Anglo-Saxon as implying that they are vain or conceited or at the least excessively concerned with appearances. 

The english word presumptuous' probably comes from the same root as 'presumida' but has a negative connotation. 

If you want to talk about someone dressing well you could say they dress well or have good taste, or they are stylish (or chic). If it is something about their attitude you could say they were self-confident, or self-assured, or they are charismatic, or even that they are feisty, or have chutzpah.

i think 'posh' is more of a UK-English word than american but it is usually used to indicate someone who is middle or upper-class or has high-status. but it is oftn used ironically or semi-ironically.


----------



## Juliomelecio

En Venezuela es una persona que quiere aparentar y tiene las connotaciones negativas que señaló BILMA.
Saludos


----------



## heidita

andym said:
			
		

> If you want to talk about someone dressing well you could say they dress well or have good taste, or they are stylish (or chic). If it is something about their attitude you could say they were self-confident, or self-assured, or they are charismatic, or even that they are feisty, or have chutzpah.


 Interesting, as in Spanish (Spain) it has this connotation, like I said before. We can see in Venezuela it doesn't. Well, anyway, I am interested in the words you mention last.

When would you use feisty or have chutzpah? Are these words of English origin? I am neither familiar with the words nor with the use.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Mi intento es "_*cocky*_".

Saludos,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## replicante7

Hola a todos,

¿Qué os parece "trendy"? No es el significado de presumida, pero... quizás quede bien ¿o no?


----------



## terepere

When would you use feisty or have chutzpah? Are these words of English origin? I am neither familiar with the words nor with the use.[/quote]


*yes, please: what about feisty and chutzpah? *


----------



## andym

heidita

chutzpah is yiddish (I think)

I've just looked up the origins of 'feisty' and according to 

http://www.takeourword.com/TOW124/page2.html

_There is another Indo-European root for fart, and it is *pezd-.  English feisty derives from it in a curious way: a feist was originally a "fart" in Middle English (related to the fist in puck-fist mentioned above).  It came to be applied to little, snappy mongrel dogs (why?  Perhaps because they were pesky, kind of like farts can be, or perhaps "full of fight" and "full of hot air" were synonymous then), and then to anyone who behaved like a little, snappy dog - full of fight!_ 

English is always changing.

'Cocky' is a little perjorative (maybe not as much as 'arrogant'). trendy simply means someone who keeps up with fashions/trends. Might be a compliment - might not.


----------



## Outsider

¿Qué tal *perky*?


----------



## kuirl

Bilma said:


> *Presumida* has a negative meaning in Mexico.


 
Ehmm  bueno depende de como y a quién se lo dices, yo también soy de México y no se me hace que tenga ese significado.


----------



## Mr Chu

Over here, even though "presumida" ins´t frequently used it would translate as "presumptuous" and beware, down Argentina and surrounds pija means "dick" in a very strong way!


----------



## heidita

Mr Chu said:


> Over here, even though "presumida" ins´t frequently used it would translate as "presumptuous" and beware, down Argentina and surrounds pija means "dick" in a very strong way!


 
How funny! IN spain it is the masculine form: pijo. But even then, in Andalucia the word is a friendly word for fellow, guy.


----------



## Luis Miguel Ortiz Temes

Yo solía llamar a mis amigas usando frases como : she likes to show herself off to the crowd - le gustaba ser observada por la gente / le gustaba que la gente la mirase , es una manera de decir que es presumida,no exacta pero no es como usar VAIN , usar VAIN es un poco insultante,quizás glamorouse,to boast (presumir de algo) or to brag about something.
Resulta dificil traducir la frase "que presumida es" tal y como aquí lo hacemos,pués en inglés si la traduces tal y como es en español no suena bien,es un poco insultante.What a vain she is.
Quizás porque en la cultura inglesa siempre han sido muy presumidos,les moleste el admitirlo que el que se lo digan,


----------

